# Omas Fischsuppe



## Sporry (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch gerne mein Lieblingsrezept zur Fischsuppe verraten. Also geeignte Fischarten meines erachtens sind Karpfen, Zander, Barsch, Hecht, Dorsch, Lachs, Forelle. Alle müssen filetiert sein und am besten Frisch und nicht aus der Kühlung.|uhoh:

Für dieses Rezept verwenden wir den ganzen Fisch, denn nur so bekommt man auch den ganzen Geschmack. Also zuerst filetieren, die reste vom Fisch behalten.

Zutaten: 2 Esslöffel Mehl (dient später der Bindung)
              4-5 Blätter Lorbeer
              ca. 10-12 Körner Piment + gemalenden Piment
              5-6 Pfefferkörner
              Salz
              1 mittelgroße Zwiebel (gewürfelt)
              1 Knoblauchzähe
              1 Bund frische Petersilie
              2 Zweige Rosmarin
              1/2 Bund frischen Dill
              250ml süße Sahne
              50ml Weisswein und zuletzt die o.g Fischarten,
              so ca 300-400g, könne auch gerne 3 Fischarten sein.

Nachdem nun der Fisch filetiert wurde nehme ich mir die Fischreste. Diese werden zusammen mit Butter, Lorbeer, Pfeffer, Piment, Knoblauch und den gewürfelten Zwiebeln in einen Topf angebraten. Also erst die Butter; dann Lorbeer, Piment und Pfeffer nur kurz anrösten damit die butter das Aroma bekommt, dann sofort Zwiebeln und Knobi rein, kurz anschitzen und schließlich die Fischreste hinzugeben. Jetzt nochmal so 3min köcheln und ständig umrühren, damit der Pfeffer und Knoblauch keine Bitterstoffe abgeben können. Das Ganze dann mit 1 Esslöffel Mehl bestäuben und anschliessend mit 50ml Weisswein ablöschen, wiederum 2min köcheln lassen und zuletzt mit ca 750-1500ml Wasser aufgiessen:c. Das Mehl dient hier der Vorbindung. Als nächstes lassen wir das ganze bei geringer Hitze ca 1 Stunde köcheln. Hier gebe ich der Suppe schon reichlich Salz hinzu, es sollte leicht Salzig schmecken. Nach der Stunde gieße ich den Fischfond durch ein Sieb in einen anderen Topf. Bei schwacher hitze lasse ich in nun weiterziehen.:r

Als nächstes schneide ich die Fischfilets in größere Stücke, die werden nun in einer heißen Pfanne mit ein wenig Öl und den Rosmarin angebraten, am besten kurz und scharf(würzen mit Salz und gemalenden Piment). Dann lege ich sie bei Seite. Jetzt nehme ich ca ein 1/4 stück butter und zerlasse dieses in derselben Pfanne und mache mit Mehl eine Mehlschwitze daraus.

Diese gebe ich nun Stück für Stück in den köchelnden Fond, bis die Suppe eine suppige Konsistenz hat, kein Brei aber auch kein Wasser, hier ist Feingefühl gefragt. Zum Schluss kommen die 250ml süsse Sahne hinein und die frisch gehackte Petersilie sowie der Dill. Jetzt braucht ihr nur noch den Fisch hineingeben und Fertig ist die Fischsuppe.

Bei Bedarf kann jetzt noch mit gemalenden Piment und Salz aber auch Pfeffer abgeschmeckt werden.

So das war mein Rezept, ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Falls etwas an diesem Rezept unverständlich sein sollte, schreibt mir einfach. Ansonsten wünsche ich ein gutes gelingen.:vik:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Omas Fischsuppe*

hört sich erstmal ganz lecker an!! #6
ich werde es mal bei gelegenheit testen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Omas Fischsuppe*

Der erste Karpfen des Jahres wird sich genau in dieser Suppe wiederfinden #6

Einer der kommenden dann in dieser:
http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,58,275824/Hal-szl-Die-ungarische-Fischsuppe.html


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Omas Fischsuppe*

Hallo Sporry,
vielen Dank für Deinen Rezeptvorschlag (Einstieg). Da ich  Dein Alter nicht kenne, vermute ich mal, dass dieses Rezept aus Mutterns oder sogar Omas Rezeptbüchlein stammt oder ist es gar eine Eigenkreation?
Mehlschwitzen sind eigentlich ausser beim klassischen Hühnerfrikassee oder auch Königsberger Kl.nicht mehr in der modernen Küche zu finden. Das soll aber keine Meckerei sein, sondern nur eine Feststellung. Schmecken wird diese Suppe sicherlich. Hier aber meine Variante (eine von vielen):
Fischfilet von möglichst vielen (festen) Sorten also keinen schwarzen Heilbutt; ein möglichst buntes Allerlei von Gemüsen und für eine besondere Variante eine Dose Hering in Tomatensoße, Gewürz
Zunächst schneidet man das Gemüse (z.B. Möhre, Paprika, Zwiebel, Lauch, mehlige Kartoffel, Knollensellerie, Tomate, Porree usw.) und röstet zuerst die harten wie Möhre, Zwiebel, Sellerie und Kartoffel in Butter an und löscht dann mit einem klaren Fischfond ab. Diesen hat man vorher von den Karkassen mit Gewürz  wie es Sporry beschrieben hat hergestellt(aber ohne Mehl). Nun gibt man nach Garungsbedarf die anderen Gemüse ausser der Tomatenfilets dazu und kocht auf leichtem Feuer bis sie fast gar sind. Durch das Abkochen der mehligen Kartoffel hat sich eine leichte Bindung bereits eingestellt. Nun gibt es zwei Varianten. In der ersten, wenn die Suppe stark fischig schmecken soll, gibt man den klein zerstückelten Inhalt einer Dose Heringsfilet mit hinein. In der feineren Variante sollte man dies aber weglassen. Nun nimmt man die Hitze weg und legt die in Stücke geschnittenen Fischfilets und auch die Tomatenstücke mit rein und lässt noch etwas ziehen (5-10min). Nun schmeckt man die Suppe ab (Zitronensaft nicht vergessen), legt sich frische Kräuter auf die Suppenteller und gießt sich die Suppe darüber. Eine Scheibe Toast und nach Bedarf einen Klecks saure Sahne komplettieren das Gericht (und Riesling aus Schwabsburg!!!)
auch so klappts mit der Nachbarin
Schwefi


----------



## Sporry (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Omas Fischsuppe*

Hi Schwedenfischer,

da gebe ich dir Recht, denn Mehlschwitzen sind bei modernen Gerichten nicht mehr üblich, deswegen ,,Back to the Routes"#6. Da die Suppe zeitlich gesehen schon ein bissel Zeit in anspruch nimmt, habe ich die schnelle Variante gewählt mit der klassischen Mehlschwitze. Die andere Variante wäre gewesen die Suppe zu reduzieren aber das dauert wirklich lange, denn nur so würde man auch die richtige Dicke bekommen. Wie gesagt sie soll ja schon eine soßige Konsistenz haben keine brühige. 

Dein Rezept werde ich auch mal Nachkochen, muss aber erst mein Vorrat wieder auffüllen. Das sollte jetzt bald möglich sein da unsere Gewässer zufrieren. Also Daumen drück und rauf aufs Eis#6.

Demnächst stelle ich noch mehrere Rezepte in das Forum, alles Eigenkreationen.

Achso ich bin 30J. und Kochen ist neben Angeln mein Hobby#h


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Omas Fischsuppe*

Hi Sporry,
bin gespannt auf Deine Eigenkreationen. Auch ich experimentiere sehr viel, lasse aber auch Klassiker nicht außen vor. Ich habe extra dafür eine Eventküche in einem Blockhaus (rot mit weissen Ecken) eingerichtet. Meine bis zu 10 Gäste können sih hier mit einbringen.
Zwei Dinge fallen mir noch ein:
-Das Sprichwort, dass Du angeführt hast heisst übersetzt 'zurück zu den Wurzeln' und nicht Wege  (also Roots statt Routes)
-Das Reduzieren wendet man an, um mehr Aromen heraus zu kitzeln (die konzentrieren sich dann in weniger Masse, weil das Wasser verdampft wird), eine Bindung ist damit nicht möglich; da muss man irgendwas dazu geben, in der großen Not vielleicht auch Mehl
Das klingt sicher sehr klug********risch, aber ich praktiziere das schon mehr als .....Jahre.
Bitte lasse Dich durch mein Genörgel nicht entmutigen. 
Schwefi


----------



## Sporry (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Omas Fischsuppe*

Stimmt back to the roots,

,,ich und Sprichwörter". Habe ich natürlich vergessen zu schreiben, nach der Reduktion mit Sahne aufgiessen, das reicht als Bindung. Also das mit deiner Hütte hört sich ja echt Klasse an. Ist die einer norwegischen oder schwedischen Grillhütte nachempfunden. Finde diese Hütten echt fantastisch, hätte ich auch gerne im Garten.


----------

